# gasolinera



## fabiola alarcon molar

hola que tal 
tengo una duda acerca de la escritura de la palabra gasolinera en un curso de ortografia un maestro nos aseguro que es lo correcto es gasolineria sin embargo no se cual es el  correcto ya que es mas comun ecuchar decir gasolinera .
gracias 
atte. faby


----------



## Edwin

Según el diccionario del la lengua española:



> *gasolinera*.
> 1. f. Depósito de gasolina para la venta al público.
> 2. f. Establecimiento donde se vende gasolina.
> 3. f. Lancha automóvil con motor de gasolina.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



También dice que:  La palabra gasolineria no está registrada en el Diccionario


----------



## Jellby

En todo caso sería "gasolinería", con acento. Pero no existe, en la escuela nos reímos mucho cuando un compañero la usó (por despiste).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno al parecer en España no es un error muy común pero en cambio aquí en México mucha gente solemos cometerlo.

Por eso la ocnfusión de nuestro amigo, pero sí en realidad lo correcto es gasolinera, aunque en México muy pocos se percatarían del error.


----------



## SpiceMan

Aunque estación de servicio es el nombre que le damos a esos lugares en Argentina, gasolinería es lo que nos sonaría correcto, me parece.

La asociación inmediata que hago yo es:
Panadería -> Gasolinería
Panadera -> Gasolinera

O sea, si leo "gasolinera" pienso en una persona del sexo femenino que trabaja en un lugar donde se expende gasolina.

Otra palabra similar en uso acá es "gasolero" que significa que no usa gasolina, sino gas natural comprimido. Los taxis en argentina son gasoleros. Como el costo del GNC es más barato que el de la nafta, por extensión significa también barato. "Unas vacaciones gasoleras", unas vacaciones donde se cuidan los gastos.


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bueno al parecer en España no es un error muy común pero en cambio aquí en México mucha gente solemos cometerlo.
> 
> Por eso la ocnfusión de nuestro amigo, pero sí en realidad lo correcto es gasolinera, aunque en México muy pocos se percatarían del error.



Sí, acá es raro quien usa _gasolinera_. Pero yo en cambio creo que lo correcto es _gasolinería_, así lo aprendí y así me lo confirmaron en un curso de Reportaje, tal y como lo plantea Spiceman:



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> La asociación inmediata que hago yo es:
> Panadería -> Gasolinería
> Panadera -> Gasolinera
> (Y así con muchísimos ejemplos más: _dulcera/dulcería, carnicera/carnicería_...)
> O sea, si leo "gasolinera" pienso en una persona del sexo femenino que trabaja en un lugar donde se expende gasolina.



Siempre estuve convencida de eso pero ahora me siento verdaderamente confundida


----------



## Yeu

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Aunque estación de servicio es el nombre que le damos a esos lugares en Argentina, gasolinería es lo que nos sonaría correcto, me parece.
> 
> La asociación inmediata que hago yo es:
> Panadería -> Gasolinería
> Panadera -> Gasolinera
> 
> O sea, si leo "gasolinera" pienso en una persona del sexo femenino que trabaja en un lugar donde se expende gasolina.
> 
> Otra palabra similar en uso acá es "gasolero" que significa que no usa gasolina, sino gas natural comprimido. Los taxis en argentina son gasoleros. Como el costo del GNC es más barato que el de la nafta, por extensión significa también barato. "Unas vacaciones gasoleras", unas vacaciones donde se cuidan los gastos.


 
¿Uds también usan el termino bencina para la gasolina como en Chile? porque si es así, aqui le llaman bencineras y no bencinerías.

En México se usa gasolinera y gasolinería, yo utilizo gasolinera, pero no me hace ningún ruido escuchar gasolinería, me reiria entonces de la mitad de los que conozco.

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

No, no le decimos bencina. Gasolina o nafta.


----------



## pickypuck

Ante la duda siempre se puede recurrir a la literaria "estación de servicio"  

¡Olé!


----------



## SpiceMan

¿Es literaria? En Argentina, o por lo menos Buenos Aires, es la forma más común de referirse a esos lugares. ¡Que literatos somos!


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
En España el nombre correcto, es estación de servicio, ya que no sólo se vende gasolina, sino que también comida, bebida, muchas de ellas tienen cafetería y/o restaurante, etc.
Gasolinera, a mi parecer, es una forma más sencilla de llamar a estos lugares. No oirás a casi nadie decir: ¡Para en esa estación de servicio!, pero sí: ¡Para en la gasolinera!

P.S.: Siguiendo con el tema del petróleo, lo que sí se dice es "refinería".
SDS

Mirando ahora en el RAE, la primera acepción de gasolinera es depósito de gasolina, y por extensión se llama así al lugar donde se vende gasolina.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo la conozco por gasolinería.


----------



## lfvillalobosg

fabiola alarcon molar said:
			
		

> hola que tal
> tengo una duda acerca de la escritura de la palabra gasolinera en un curso de ortografia un maestro nos aseguro que es lo correcto es gasolineria sin embargo no se cual es el correcto ya que es mas comun ecuchar decir gasolinera .
> gracias
> atte. faby


Hola. sencillamente, si en el lugar se vende la gasolina es gasolineria, si en el lugar se produce entonces es gasolinera


----------



## Brenduchis

lfvillalobosg said:
			
		

> Hola. sencillamente, si en el lugar se vende la gasolina es gasolineria, si en el lugar se produce entonces es gasolinera


 

Lo mismo opino. En México es Gasoliner*í*a..... si dices Gasolinera es como si tuvieras un problema en la lengua y que por eso no pronunciaras la í. Yo realmente no sabía que existía eso.... como cada quien habla como quiere, pensé que era una invensión


----------



## marcotulio

Pues yo soy mexicano, y en todos los lugares donde he estado de mi país, recuerdo haber escuchado siempre gasolinera, y no gasolinería.
La palabra gasolinería es usada frecuentemente en las peliculas dobladas al español usando el llamado "español neutro latinoamericano". Aunque no he estado en todas las zonas de México, y podría ser que en otros lugares si usen mas la palabra gasolinería que gasolinera.

Y para muestra, los invito a leer los diarios de circulación nacional, donde se trata el problema de Pemex y los "gasolineros" con sus "gasolineras" que despachan litros de 900 mililitros:

El Universal:
.eluniversal.com.mx/finanzas/53685.html
.eluniversal.com.mx/finanzas/53661.html

La Jornada:
.jornada.unam.mx/2006/08/28/028n1eco.php
.jornada.unam.mx/2005/10/31/033n1eco.php
.jornada.unam.mx/2006/02/13/028n1eco.php

La Crónica de hoy:
.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=255507
.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=217258
Aunque en eso mismos diarios, aunque con menor frecuencia, se usa tambien la palabra gasolinería(s).

Nota: a los enlaces incompletos que doy sólo agréguenles el inicio común del http, :, // y el la triple w ya que por políticas del foro no permite que en el primer post de un usuario se agreguen enlaces para evitar el spam.


----------



## caravaggio

Aqui en Perú le decimos gasolinería aunque un término mucho más usado es Grifo..... Gasolinera es la que atiende en la gasolinería


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En Ecuador: gasolinera (lugar donde se vende la gasolina).


----------



## elcampet

pickypuck said:


> Ante la duda siempre se puede recurrir a la literaria "estación de servicio"
> 
> ¡Olé!


Hola pckypuck, estación de servicio no suena mal, pero para qué complicarnos la vida, gasolinera y ya. Además estación de servicio=sitio que presta servicio, que puede ser mecánico, eléctrico, etc.
En mi tierra, Yucatán todo mundo dice y ha dicho siempre voy a la *gasolinera*
Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:


> No, no le decimos bencina. Gasolina o nafta.


 
Hola, Spiceman, como estas ? 

En chile, el petroleo se dice "bencina "(creo) , y entonces la estacion de servicio se llama "Benciner_ia " ?_

_saludos _

_Hiro Sasaki _


----------



## AnNyCoSa

¡Hola! ¿Qué tal todos?! 

Bueno, a mí me llegó un correo electrónico con algunas palabritras que supuestamente decimos o usamos mal, y esta fue una de ellas... Chequen la explicación de Pedro Ferriz de Con:

...

- No se dice 'voy a la gasolineria'. Se dice 'voy a la gasolinera'.
Una regla simple para evitar esta confusión es aplicar el término 'era' a aquellos establecimientos donde se expenda bienes que no sean alimenticios: ladrillera, bloquera, tabaquera, etc. el resto sí lleva la terminación 
'ría' tortillería, panadería, paletería.

...


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que es algo más complicado.

Por aquí decimos zapatería, ferretería, peletería, fontanería...


----------



## AnNyCoSa

¡Así es! Ya no sé cómo hablar...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

SpiceMan said:


> Otra palabra similar en uso acá es "gasolero" que significa que no usa gasolina, sino gas natural comprimido. Los taxis en argentina son gasoleros. .



Por estos pagos son "estaciones de servicio", no utilizamos ninguna otra forma.

En cuanto a que gasolero quiera decir que el vehículo es a gas natural comprimido, no es lo que dice el diccionario con respecto al uso de esa palabra en Argentina:

*gasolero**, ra**.*
* 1.     * adj._ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de un vehículo automóvil, de una máquina o de un motor: Que usa gasóleo como combustible. U. t. c. s.

*gasóleo**.*
 (De _gas_ y _óleo_).
* 1.     * m. Fracción destilada del petróleo crudo, que se purifica especialmente para eliminar el azufre. Se usa normalmente en los motores diésel y como combustible en hogares abiertos.

Aquí se cumple lo que dice el DRAE: un coche gasolero es un coche diésel. A un auto que use como combustible el gas natural lo llamamos "a gas". Si hay que proponer un adjetivo, yo propongo "gasero", sin "ol", que para mí nos remite a gasóleo.

Saludos


----------



## masami

hola!!estacion de servicio es donde se vende gasolina en la carretera?y gasolinera es donde se vende gasolina en la ciudad?es correcto ?estoy con dudas?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España lo común es *gasolinera* y la única forma a nivel coloquial. A nivel no coloquial lo universal aquí es *estación de servicio*. En los puertos hay *surtidores* de gasóleo que es como se llamaban las *bombas de gasolina* que había por la ciudad cuando yo era niño (hace más o menos cincuenta años).


----------



## masami

gracias!!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Uy!

"En todo caso sería "gasolinería", con acento. Pero no existe, en la escuela nos reímos mucho cuando un compañero la usó (por despiste)."

Efectivamente, gasolinería, con acento. ¿Y cómo que no existe? Lo decimos como 100 millones de mexicanos.
Estación de servicio, en cambio, me parece un calco del francés _station service._


----------



## Hidrocálida

AnNyCoSa said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Qué tal todos?!
> 
> Una regla simple para evitar esta confusión es aplicar el término 'era' a aquellos establecimientos donde se expenda bienes que no sean alimenticios: ladrillera, bloquera, tabaquera, etc. el resto sí lleva la terminación
> 'ría' tortillería, panadería, paletería.
> 
> ...



Entonces ¿Por qué decimos peletería,ebanestería, carpintería,zapatería,..etc?


----------



## Vampiro

Qué enredo se armó en este hilo.
Parece que ambas palabras se usan... me refiero a "gasolinera" y "gasolinería", aunque esta última, debo confesarlo, me suena un tanto cómica.
Para evitarnos problemas, en Chile a la gasolina la llamamos "bencina", y por lo tanto el lugar donde se vende es una "bomba de bencina", o "bencinera", para los amigos.
Tambien se suele escuchar eso de "estación de servicio", pero menos.



SpiceMan said:


> Otra palabra similar en uso acá es "gasolero" que significa que no usa gasolina, sino gas natural comprimido. Los taxis en argentina son gasoleros. Como el costo del GNC es más barato que el de la nafta, por extensión significa también barato. "Unas vacaciones gasoleras", unas vacaciones donde se cuidan los gastos.


 
¿Y desde cuando cambió el termino "gasolero" a los vehículos que usan GNC?, porque hasta donde yo recuerdo así se llamaba en Argentina a los vehículos que usaba Gas Oil (o gasóleo, o petróleo, según el uso de otros países)
En fin... este hilo está un poco incendiario.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Perdón, pero a una:
"bomba de bencina"
¡se le llama Coctel Molotov!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá NO se les dice, gasolinera.
Se dice, Estación de servicio, o Bomba de gasolina.
"Vamos a la bomba" de uso diario y común, y ya estación de servio, como uso formal y escrito.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Perdón, pero a una:
> "bomba de bencina"
> ¡se le llama Coctel Molotov!


No, no… porque sólo con bencina las hacen los principiantes…
Pero este no es lugar para hablar de esas cosas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá NO se les dice, gasolinera.
> Se dice, Estación de servicio, o Bomba de gasolina.
> "Vamos a la bomba" de uso diario y común, y ya estación de servio, como uso formal y escrito.


 
Idéntico en Colombia.

*Gasolineras* se les dice a las mujeres cuyo parámetro de medición es la marca de carro/auto/coche que los hombres tengan.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Es gasolinera, sin duda


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Uy!
> 
> "En todo caso sería "gasolinería", con acento. Pero no existe, en la escuela nos reímos mucho cuando un compañero la usó (por despiste)."
> 
> Efectivamente, gasolinería, con acento. ¿Y cómo que no existe? Lo decimos como 100 millones de mexicanos.
> Estación de servicio, en cambio, me parece un calco del francés _station service._


 
Esto no es cierto. En dónde vivo se llaman "gasolineras", también alguien ya mencionó que él en todos los sitios en los que ha estado en México ha oído siempre "gasolinera", y una persona más de Yucatán también sólo reconoce "gasolinera", aparte nos dio enlaces de los periódicos más presitigiosos de México en los que esta es la única forma aceptable.

Luego vinieron Indigo, Humberto y tú y dicen que en México decimos "gasolinería". O sea que las dos formas son usadas.

En donde vivo decimos gasolinera, pero a veces, muy pocas, sí causa problemas la palabra; hay quien ya dijo gasolinera (por ser esta la forma común) pero le suena mal e inmediatamente se corrige y dice "gasolinería"; las causas son evidentes y ya las mencionó Spiceman al inicio del hilo.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *JJ Villalta* escribió:
> Estación de servicio, en cambio, me parece un calco del francés _station service_


 
Más bien del inglés, con los términos en el orden contrario. 
Ültimamente el francés poco ha influido en este tipo de términos--o en cualquier otro tipo, si a eso vamos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vengaaa.
La definición que más me gusta es:

_..._mujeres cuyo parámetro de medición es la marca de carro/auto/coche que los hombres tengan...

En conclusión, mucho ruido por una *í*.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora yo he escuchado de las dos formas: gasolineras y gasolinería (no tan común, pero aún así se oye)
Saludos


----------



## krloszz

marcotulio said:


> Pues yo soy mexicano, y en todos los lugares donde he estado de mi país, recuerdo haber escuchado siempre gasolinera, y no gasolinería.


 
Ahh si? Y a que partes del país te refieres? Yo conozco de Chihuahua a Chiapas y todo mundo suele decir *gasolinería.*

Pero bueno, como dijo Juan Jacob Vilalta, demasiada controversia por una í.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Idéntico en Colombia.
> 
> *Gasolineras* se les dice a las mujeres cuyo parámetro de medición es la marca de carro/auto/coche que los hombres tengan.


Por supuesto, como una canción de alguien por allí que no recuerdo_..."...a ella le gusta la gasolina...dale mas gasolina..."_



Zio Gilito said:


> Es gasolinera, sin duda


----------



## Alma Shofner

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por supuesto, como una canción de alguien por allí que no recuerdo_..."...a ella le gusta la gasolina...dale mas gasolina..."_



A poco eso es lo que significa la canción? Ni idea.
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
En sentido figurado, En la canción significa que a ella le encanta la gasolina para prender sus motores...allá cada quien con su imaginación.
Lo que quice decir es que hay muchas formas de interpretar eso de que a algunas mujeres les digan "gasolineras".

Mi interpretación es como dice Manpaisa, que les gusta la prenda (la joya) dependiendo del estuche...

Y pensandolo bien, la canción que traje a colación , creo que no tiene que ver con eso. ...


----------



## ManPaisa

ROSANGELUS said:


> Y pensandolo bien, la canción que traje a colación , creo que no tiene que ver con eso. ...



Claro que sí.  
Es que el principio básico y fundamental de las 'gasolineras´es que sólo aceptan manes con carro.
¿Por qué?  Porque les gusta la gasolina, les gusta la gasolina.
Cumplida esa premisa, se van por la marca, el modelo, el año, etc.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Qué son manes con carro?
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Alma Shofner said:


> Qué son manes con carro?
> Saludos



Un man es un hombre, en la jerga juvenil  local.  Por eso soy el ManPaisa. 

Carro es auto o coche.

(Presiento que nos van a borrar)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Un man es un hombre, en la jerga juvenil  local. Por eso soy el ManPaisa.
> 
> Carro es auto o coche.
> 
> (Presiento que nos van a borrar)


Hombre con coche, caballero con automovil.

Si, creo que olemos a borrador...


----------



## AnVeAs

elcampet said:


> Hola pckypuck, estación de servicio no suena mal, pero para qué complicarnos la vida, gasolinera y ya. Además estación de servicio=sitio que presta servicio, que puede ser mecánico, eléctrico, etc.
> En mi tierra, Yucatán todo mundo dice y ha dicho siempre voy a la *gasolinera*
> Saludos



Hola!


Acá en Argentina siempre que decimos "estación de servicio" nos referimos al lugar donde vas a cargar combustible/nafta.

saludos!


----------



## Edelmar

Mi modesta opinión es que el idioma lo forjan los pueblos y, en todo caso, el diccionario terciará. Si de este lado del río se usa con *i *pronunciemos con *i*, si del otro lado se acostumbra sin *i*, no los contradigamos.
En Argentina, *gasolero* es a gasoil, no a gas, y no hay nada que hacerle. Lo que no admito es que me digan_ *nasta*_ en vez de nafta, como algunos suelen pronunciar.


----------



## krloszz

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> En sentido figurado, En la canción significa que a ella le encanta la gasolina para prender sus motores...allá cada quien con su imaginación.
> Lo que quice decir es que hay muchas formas de interpretar eso de que a algunas mujeres les digan "gasolineras".
> 
> Mi interpretación es como dice Manpaisa, que les gusta la prenda (la joya) dependiendo del estuche...
> 
> Y pensandolo bien, la canción que traje a colación , creo que no tiene que ver con eso. ...


 
Tengo entendido que en esa canción gasolina refiere simplemente a alcohol.


----------



## stefiice

¡Qué lío! Vine con una duda y salieron muchas más. Pues yo soy del norte de México y acá escuchamos tanto 'gasolinera' como 'gasolinería', así como 'gotera' en un lenguaje coloquial. Sin embargo, la duda para mí sigue en cuanto a cuándo se utiliza la terminación 'ría' o 'ra' ya que por ahí mencionaron que 'ría' se utilizaba para los comercios donde encuentras bienes alimenticios (frutería, tortillería) pero también está 'ferretería', y estoy segura de que lo que se vende en las ferreterías no es comestible.


----------



## Jonno

No sé de dónde sale esa "norma" pero no es cierta: hay muchos comercios que acaban en -ría y no venden alimentos: zapatería, cuchillería, cordelería, sastrería, papelería, librería, cristalería, floristería... Los ejemplos son muchísimos y no son una excepción a esa presunta norma.

Edito: veo que Pinairun e Hidrocálida ya pusieron varios ejemplos que desmontaban esa teoría


----------



## ACQM

Seguramente "gasolinera" proviene de "empresa gasolinera", porque antes las estaciones de servicio eran de la empresa de distribución de la gasolina, de la misma manera existe que "Tabacalera (española)" o "Telefónica (de España)". No conozco la situación en México.


----------



## Sembrador

stefiice said:


> ¡Qué lío! Vine con una duda y salieron muchas más. Pues yo soy del norte de México y acá escuchamos tanto 'gasolinera' como 'gasolinería', así como 'gotera' en un lenguaje coloquial. Sin embargo, la duda para mí sigue en cuanto a cuándo se utiliza la terminación 'ría' o 'ra' ya que por ahí mencionaron que 'ría' se utilizaba para los comercios donde encuentras bienes alimenticios (frutería, tortillería) pero también está 'ferretería', y estoy segura de que lo que se vende en las ferreterías no es comestible.



También podemos llamarla "bomba de gasolina" o "estación de servicio", y así nos quitamos de encima la duda. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cbes

Vampiro said:


> Qué enredo se armó en este hilo.
> Parece que ambas palabras se usan... me refiero a "gasolinera" y "gasolinería", aunque esta última, debo confesarlo, me suena un tanto cómica.
> Para evitarnos problemas, en Chile a la gasolina la llamamos "bencina", y por lo tanto el lugar donde se vende es una "bomba de bencina", o "bencinera", para los amigos.
> Tambien se suele escuchar eso de "estación de servicio", pero menos.
> _



Interesantes los matices de nuestro idioma, siempre supe que la bencina era otra cosa, de este lado de la Cordillera de los Andes es lo que se usa/usaba para recargar los encendedores, ahora relegados por el uso de esos descartables que contienen gas.
Respecto al tema del hilo, acá en la estación de servicio cargamos nafta/gas-oil/gnc, gasolinería/gasolinera/gasolina sólo en las pelis traducidas.
Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

Cbes said:


> gasolinería/gasolinera/gasolina sólo en las pelis traducidas.



Si me pusieran a escoger, me quedaría con "gasolinería", y dejaría "gasolinera" para referirme a las chicas que les gusta que las saquen a pasear en auto, sin que importe mucho cómo sea el conductor. 

Según Wiki, que por lo general sabe mucho:



> En Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay, la gasolina se conoce como «nafta» (del árabe «_naft_»), y en Chile, como «bencina».



Aunque, acabo de conversar con un buen amigo, ingeniero de procesos y experto en el área, para preguntarle si son lo mismo, y me dijo que no. La nafta es el producto que se obtiene del tope de la destiladora (torre atmosférica), mientras que la gasolina es esa nafta a la que la aplican algunos tratamientos para mejorarle el octanaje y disminuirle los aromáticos, que son cancerígenos. Y me dijo más cosas que no entendí. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Aviador

Cbes said:


> Interesantes los matices de nuestro idioma, siempre supe que la bencina era otra cosa, de este lado de la Cordillera de los Andes es lo que se usa/usaba para recargar los encendedores...


El combustible que se usa en los encendedores, Cbes, es un tipo liviano de kerosene muy emparentado con el combustible de aviación Jet A/A1/B/JP-1 que es un poquito más pesado, por eso al quemarse tiene un olor muy parecido al del combustible para motores de reacción (turbinas, turbofans). Yo no fumo, pero cuando alguien enciende un cigarro con uno de esos encendedores, me siento en casa hasta que me llega el humo del tabaco que me trae violentamente de vuelta al suelo.
He oído al personal de plataforma de los aeropuertos en Argentina humorísticamente decir algunas veces "Ya encendieron la Branmetal" (tuve que preguntar qué era una "Branmetal" la primera vez que lo oí porque por aquí no tenemos de esa marca ).
Efectivamente, el combustible para encendedores es más cercano a las naftas en términos de su volatilidad y punto de inflamabilidad que el kerosene de aviación y el de las "Branmetal" que son menos volátiles y menos inflamables.
Aunque no soy un experto en combustibles, reconozco una diferencia entre las _naftas_ y las _bencinas_ (gasolinas). Tal como dice Sembrador, las bencinas o gasolinas son combustibles que tienen un mayor poder antidetonante (octanaje) que las naftas y son, por lo tanto, adecuados para su uso en motores de combustión interna (también llamados de explosión o recíprocos) como los de los automóviles. Por alguna razón, en el castellano rioplatense se fijó el término _nafta_ para referirse al combustible automotor aunque, en rigor, se trata de otro hidrocarburo, mucho más volátil y de menor punto de inflamabilidad.

Los términos que en Chile se usan para referirse a lo de que en este hilo trata son _estación de servicio_, _bencinera_, _bomba de bencina_ y, raramente, _gasolinera_.

El término _gasolinera_ me hizo recordar otro hilo de este foro en que se discutía respecto del término _electrolinera_ .


----------



## swift

Hola:

Según el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias, la forma “gasolinería” se usa en varias partes de América, aparte de las ya mencionadas en este hilo. Así consta en las marcas diatópicas de la (un poco anfibológica) definición que recoge para dicha voz:


> gasolinería.
> 
> I. 1. f. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Bo_;_ Ec_, _Pe_, _Ch_, _Py_, p.u. Establecimiento donde se expenden combustibles, aceites, alimentos y accesorios para vehículos.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/damer/?key=gasolinería


Puedo dar fe de que en Costa Rica se usa en el nivel coloquial (pero advierto que se usa más bien poco en comparación con las que menciono a continuación). Además, se emplean las formas _bomba_ (coloquial) y _estación de servicio_ (formal).Comentario post-edición:

Añadí la aclaración sobre el uso restringido de _gasolinería_.


----------



## cacarulo

SpiceMan said:


> Otra palabra similar en uso acá es "gasolero" que significa que no usa gasolina, sino gas natural comprimido. Los taxis en argentina son gasoleros. Como el costo del GNC es más barato que el de la nafta, por extensión significa también barato. "Unas vacaciones gasoleras", unas vacaciones donde se cuidan los gastos.





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En cuanto a que gasolero quiera decir que el vehículo es a gas natural comprimido, no es lo que dice el diccionario con respecto al uso de esa palabra en Argentina:
> *gasolero, ra.
> 1.     * adj._ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de un vehículo automóvil, de una máquina o de un motor: Que usa gasóleo como combustible. U. t. c. s.
> *gasóleo.*
> (De _gas_ y _óleo_).
> * 1.     * m. Fracción destilada del petróleo crudo, que se purifica especialmente para eliminar el azufre. Se usa normalmente en los motores diésel y como combustible en hogares abiertos.
> Aquí se cumple lo que dice el DRAE: un coche gasolero es un coche diésel. A un auto que use como combustible el gas natural lo llamamos "a gas". Si hay que proponer un adjetivo, yo propongo "gasero", sin "ol", que para mí nos remite a gasóleo.





Vampiro said:


> ¿Y desde cuando cambió el termino "gasolero" a los vehículos que usan GNC?, porque hasta donde yo recuerdo así se llamaba en Argentina a los vehículos que usaba Gas Oil (o gasóleo, o petróleo, según el uso de otros países)



Los automóviles diésel, es decir, que usan gasoil (así se dice por acá), son gasoleros. Los que usan gas natural comprimido, andan a GNC.
El uso de "gasolero" como adjetivo usado para un bien o servicio barato y de no tanta calidad vienen de los lejanos tiempos (años 80, seguramente) en que el gasoil era mucho más barato que la nafta. Eso quedó muy lejos en el tiempo, aunque la palabra se sigue usando con ese significado.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias, la forma “gasolinería” se usa en varias partes de América, aparte de las ya mencionadas en este hilo...


Swift, ya no sé si reir o llorar, pero cada vez que alguno de los compañeros del foro cita ese famoso _Diccionario de americanismos_ me encuentro, respecto de Chile, con otro flagrante error (iba a poner un término más duro, pero preferí guardar la compostura):


> gasolinería.
> 
> I. 1. f. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Bo_;_ Ec_, _Pe_, _*Ch*_, _Py_, p.u. Establecimiento donde se expenden combustibles, aceites, alimentos y accesorios para vehículos.


¡En Chile no se usa el término _gasolinería_! Bueno, habrá algún rarito que alguna vez lo diga, pero no es de ningún modo un término normal ni usual en Chile.
Una búsqueda en Google limitada a sitios .cl, dio 308 casos de "gasolinería". Al revisarlos, encontré que la mayoría son de sitios de noticias (en los que es habitual el "copiar y pegar") que reproducen notas generadas en otros lugares, sitios de búsqueda de servicios que dan resultados espurios y unos pocos efectivamente chilenos.
Por otra parte, la expresión _estación de servicio_ dio 181.00 coincidencias, _gasolinera_ dio 197.000 y _bomba de bencina_ 163.000. En este último caso, hay que tener en cuenta que también se llama así el dispositivo que forma parte del sistema de combustible de los vehículos.

Para quienes no se hayan topado con mis lamentos por este tipo de errores en ese diccionario, les dejo aquí enlaces a ellos: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## swift

¡Muchas gracias por el dato, estimadísimo Aviador!

En la marca diatópica, notarás que Ecuador, Perú, Chile y Uruguay van precedidos de un punto y coma, y que a continuación tienen la aclaración “poco usado”. En general, es preferible aguardar a que haya más aportaciones en este y otros espacios (preferiblemente de informantes de esos países, claro) para poder ir acotando la geografía de uso de determinadas voces. Yo también desconfío bastante del _DA_; pero, como lexicógrafo, también conozco las dificultades del oficio y sé que hay partículas que pasan a través del tamiz aunque uno se esmere por brindar los datos más fiables posibles.


----------

